# tower climbers/telecom riggers



## tophand

what's my job title??? wanting to and stay in my current line of work, but not entirely sure what to search since it's not called the same thing in australia.

i work on cell phone towers building and upgrading GSM/UMTS/LTE sites. in the states, i'm concerned a top hand and am the lead for all the work on the tower. i climb everyday and have worked on towers up to 1000 ft. does anyone know what this position is called? and if there are any additional certifications needed there compared to the states? and if it's possible to find a sponsoring employer in that field?

commtrain cert
tower rescue
rf awareness
first aid/cpr
10 hr osha
andrews/commscope/pcp connector cert
sweep/fiber test/good w computers


----------



## OrangeApple

Hi there, I think the job title is something like Tower Rigger or the like. Its related to the rigging industry (even though its really a Technical job) becuase of the Safety, working at heights and need to know exactly what you are doing in terms of loading, wind factors etc.

I think once you got here you would need to do some Australia Rigging certifications (as most are specified in legal acts dealing with construction & OH&S). I know our local Charles Darwin University runs those courses (including for overseas students) at a reasonable cost.

I do a bit of Tower work myself from time to time (as we are an IT Network provider), setting up and maintaining long range Wireless data networks & equipment, and I put up the odd tower and mast. Nothing like the 1000feet ones you mention though. PS. its really only the USA thats in the old dark ages feet, inches etc, I think the rest of the world moved to Metric a long time ago, so in applying for any jobs outside of the USA make sure you give details in Metric.



tophand said:


> what's my job title??? wanting to and stay in my current line of work, but not entirely sure what to search since it's not called the same thing in australia.
> 
> i work on cell phone towers building and upgrading GSM/UMTS/LTE sites. in the states, i'm concerned a top hand and am the lead for all the work on the tower. i climb everyday and have worked on towers up to 1000 ft. does anyone know what this position is called? and if there are any additional certifications needed there compared to the states? and if it's possible to find a sponsoring employer in that field?
> 
> commtrain cert
> tower rescue
> rf awareness
> first aid/cpr
> 10 hr osha
> andrews/commscope/pcp connector cert
> sweep/fiber test/good w computers


----------



## OrangeApple

PPS. You will also probably need an "Elevated Work Platforms" safety certificate too, as a lot of work here is done via EWP's on the smaller or medium towers, I think thats a 3 day course. Again I know that CDU Charles Darwin University runs those courses as I have done mine there.


----------

